# 5-10 gallon tank



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about starting a little tank, preferably 10 gal or under. I thought about putting fancy guppies in, or maybe a beta, or maybe even tetras or something. However, I don't have any experience with fish, aside from goldfish which I don't want. So, I was wondering what would be some easy starter fish. Also if you have suggestions as to what kind of tank to get...I have no idea really what to ask even. I don't have any supplies yet; I haven't even _looked_ at stuff.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I know a little about freshwater, and alot about saltwater. The supplies you will need: It's good to start with a 10 gal., heater, filter, gravel, air stone, air tube, air pump, light, decorations. Thats the basic stuff. Now for the fish, you can talk to blue about good starter fish for freshwater. I just don't want to give you some wrong ideas about fish to start off with.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

10 gallons (or less) isn't a lot of tank space. You could try having about half a dozen neon tetras, along with a pleco and a couple bottom dwellers, or you could have a small school of mollies. You could even have a beta but you have to be careful what you put with them as they will attack other fish that they think are a threat. Guppies are a good choice too as they are inexpensive and easy to take care of. Just make sure you don't stock your tank too fast.

Personally I think bow-front tanks are the best. Never had one but I always admire them. :wink:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey...Yes a 10 gallon tank is a good starter. 
The actual BASIC BASICS are this
filter
heater
thats really all you need start up an aquarium but it looks much better and makes the tank better if you do, like usmc said.
Depending on if you want it to look natural or not. Black gravel is a good starter and it looks more natural than blue or any other colors. Having some live plants in the tank also makes it a lot more natural looking. Some hiding spots are cool too. Thats if you get a bottom feeder/algea eater. 
For starters how is your tank being cycled? If it is at all. There is fishless cycling and cycling with fish. Here is a post I have posted in another topic. This has a few bits of information about cycling and etc...
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=34

So lets say your tank has been cycled and stuff. And you think your ready for some fish. The best starter fish, and hardy fish, are some zebra danios, very hardy, platies are good. Some mollies will work out fine too. I wouldnt recomend neon tetra's as they arent very hardy for new tanks. 
Also for an algea eater, which you shouldnt have to worry about for a while because there will be no algea in the tank for a while...I wouldnt recomend a pleco, they get very big and will absolutely outgrow the tank. A Siamese Algea Eater should do you well. I'm kind of stumped as to say what for an algea eater, but thats what i came up with. I hope this all helps.

Nick


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

I know there are starter kits available; does anyone know offhand whether it's cheaper/easier to buy everything separate (not including fish of course ) or to purchase a kit? That would be nice for me because then I don't have to worry about what kind of filter or heater to get.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Guppygirl, I also have a 10 gallon set up. It was my first freshwater aquarium...At first i was going to be buying all of the stuff seperate but it was more expensive. It is cheaper to buy it in a kit. The kit usually contains of the glass tank, the hood, the light bulbs, and a filter. If im not mistaken it doesnt come with a heater. They are not that expensive. All you will need is a 50 watt. They are around 10$ I think. So its cheaper to buy the kit.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

For the fish, I wouldn't recommend tetras as your first fish. They are extremely sensitive to water chemistry changes. You need to wait for at least 6 months before adding tetras. About 3 months will suffice for the robust species.
Robust species of tetras:
Lemon tetra and Beacon tetra(aka Head-and-Tail Light tetra).
Stick with the smaller ones. Avoid the larger ones.
Other hardy species you can start with:
Platies and danios

Pls research further before deciding on what fish to buy.
Do not trust anything the lfs(local fish shop) say. Their advice isn't very reliable and you'll only end up into more troubles.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

r u going to a fishless cycle?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There are two routes of cycling:
fishless and "with fish"
The latter is more stressful however as the fish must really cope with the extreme changes of the water chemistry.
Pure ammonia is available in pharmacies, chemist and shops.

For algae eater, avoid the SAE. They are rather too large for the tank. Otos would be your best bet but as they are very delicate, you have to wait until 5-6 months surpass.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the correction blue. I couldnt really think of any ATM.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

Er, I'm not quite sure about cycling. I will set up my tank a couple weeks before I get the fish to give the water time to balance out and to make sure everything works correctly. Is that enough time? I don't think I'd get tetras right away anyway. I'm actually leaning more toward guppies or a beta (who would stay by himself.)


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i would go with the guppys


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A betta is better unless you plan an all male guppy tank. The disadvantage with having all male guppies is that they tend to rip each other's tails. Melafix will help the healing process of the fins.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I've read about guppies and how they breed like crazy given half a chance. I could put all the offspring in my dad's pond, but I think that would be an undesirable end for them. I think betas look pretty cool all by themselves. I'm still thinking about it.  

May I ask what exactly is cycling, and how long would it normally take?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have sent you the pm, GuppyGirl.:wink:


----------

